

Self-doubt and launch stats - hbien
http://nathanbarry.com/self-doubt-launch-stats/

======
LemonadeBoy
Self-doubt is the first step in keeping us sane and grounded. It is what
brings the best in us, it makes us look over our plans with fine comb and it
forces us to look at the bigger picture without losing sight of task at hand.
I am in the same boat as you and find different things to worry about but I
think it is better to worry when you still have the chance to make a
difference rather than saying, “only if” at the end. I’m sure even when you
launch your next book, you still will be worried.

------
applecore
_“The idea that authors can’t make money is bullshit. And no, you don’t have
to be famous or have a huge online following.”_

Says the author with the huge online following.

 _Edit:_ I kid, I kid.

